# Need Help Naming



## James Mayo (Jul 22, 2013)

I have had a slingshot for several years now, and have just recently gotten into using it. It was given to me by a friend of the family, and I have been trying to find out what model it is and what the best band for it would be. All i know is it is a Marksman, it is fairly old, Y of the sling shot sticks out almost a foot in front of the handle and it has a arm brace. From forums that Ive read so far, it sounds like it is a Maxima. I would like to know for sure, and would like to have a good recommendation for what band to use with it.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

is this the one you are talking about?


----------



## James Mayo (Jul 22, 2013)

that is exactly what it is, is it actually called the maxima, because i haven't been able to find any information about it at all


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

James Mayo said:


> that is exactly what it is, is it actually called the maxima, because i haven't been able to find any information about it at all


hope Tex-shooter or Flatband knows all about it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I used to have one of those from Kmart. A folding starship.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i had that slingshot, id put some trumark tapered red tubes and launch me some rocks across the pacific ocean


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I was searching that this morning and saw a couple of examples of it being called a "Long Arm". I saw a post from Tex saying that he did have one in his collection.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Any tubes with 1/4" inner diameter will work but will need to be about two inches longer than standard to accommodate the extended forks. You can also put long flat bands on that.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

"Steve". I'd call it Steve.


----------

